# Do you like company when bathing ?



## Don Kondra (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't think this guy does 







Cheers, Don


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome shot, that is hilarious.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

Great capture, Don.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah - he's just telling her how to do it.

Great capture.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2015)

Regardless of what that bird thinks, I do.


----------



## baturn (Aug 30, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Nah - he's just telling her how to do it.
> 
> Great capture.


Somehow that seems like role reversal.


----------



## knswee (Sep 2, 2015)

Very nice....

ken


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweet! I'll have to get one of me and my English lab.... On second thought, I'll spare y'all the misery of a fat white guy in a bath tub

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 8, 2015)

only dirty people bathe.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> only dirty people bathe.


Or dirty birds

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 8, 2015)

This is awesome!! What a great catch.


----------



## Simons1977 (Sep 13, 2015)

Always love looking at your captures Don..... You take great Pictures


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Everyone !

Cheers, Don


----------

